# Breeding my mare AI this year



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

This is one of the offspring of this sire at four months. I really think that I will get something very similar to him.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

wow! Your mare and that stallion are both amazing! I can't wait to see what will happen! Congrats on your impending bundle of fuzzy joy!!!


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Your mare is gorgeous! Does she have some Fresian in her?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks, I can't wait either and it will be over a year before I see the results for me. Yes, she is half friesian. Although I still absolutely love the friesian breed, I actually like her better. I was going to breed her to a friesian stallion last year (paid the stud fee before she tried to kill herself) but had to wait for her to heal. In that time I started re-thinking what I was going to do with the foal and chose the lusitano instead. I had nothing to do but think when I was under her helping her leg. I will be registering the foal with ALHA as a half lusitano but it can also be registered as a friesian sport horse if I want.

This is my first time dealing with AI so I am nervous. I want this to take so badly. The vet said to relax and he will handle it, lol. I said ok.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

*I meant IALHA


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Happy for you! It's so nerve racking to get her in foal then have to wait for the foal! Good luck


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

What are your plans for the foal? Will she board at the stallions barn or will you ship the chilled semen? The location can affect the overall cost of the AI and ultrasound to determine ovulation.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

rookie said:


> What are your plans for the foal? Will she board at the stallions barn or will you ship the chilled semen? The location can affect the overall cost of the AI and ultrasound to determine ovulation.


I will be training the foal for working equitation eventually. That's what I was training with my mare as well until she got hurt. I will be having the semen shipped to me, I want to keep my girl here. The stallion has a pretty good percentage for first cycle conception and the vet said that my mare is in really good shape for reproduction so I'm happy about that. My mare ihas a really good nature and smart. She figures things out pretty quickly and doesn't forget a thing. Stallion is good natured as well.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What a COOL foal this is going to be! Good Luck!

I have had really good luck AI'ing with cooled semen. Don't worry.....


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Just out of curiosity what's the other half of your mare? Tb? saddlebred?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

lostastirrup said:


> Just out of curiosity what's the other half of your mare? Tb? saddlebred?


Saddlebred, more of the older style though. When I look at her I can definitely see both of her parents in her.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Well she sure is gosh darn gorgeous! That's going to be a jaw-dropping baby.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

lostastirrup said:


> Well she sure is gosh darn gorgeous! That's going to be a jaw-dropping baby.


Thank you, I think so too


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Once she pregnant and settled I can relax for a while and just take care of her. And then, be frantic about this same time next year


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

LoriF said:


> Once she pregnant and settled I can relax for a while and just take care of her. And then, be frantic about this same time next year


Acceptance is good, because this is exactly how it goes lol You just chill for 10 months then OH MY GOD SHE'S HAVING A BABY SOON!


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

I CANNOT wait to see this gorgeous baby! You are truly blessed


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Have you spoken to your vet about ultrasounds and collection? Do you have access to stocks? Some vets won't palpate/ultrasound without stocks for their own protection.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

rookie said:


> Have you spoken to your vet about ultrasounds and collection? Do you have access to stocks? Some vets won't palpate/ultrasound without stocks for their own protection.


Yes, she has had one ultrasound so far to check out what she looks like in there. She not ready to breed yet but very reproductively sound. The collection of semen is taking place in another state. The vet sedated her a tiny bit just to take the edge off and she was great about it. He said that he didn't think he would have to do that again. She really is good about a lot of things and just takes it in stride.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm getting nervous. I had my mare ultra sounded and her follicles were still small. The vet said she was in her transition period. A week later she came into heat. I understand that they can go into heat but not ovulate earlier in the season so I'm not so worried about that. The vet has a good amount of experience with breeding and a decent success rate but I am worried about the vet and the clinic with their communication. I leave a message, they call him and talk to him, they then call me back and tell me what he said. It has nothing to do with my question. Sigh, I'm almost thinking that maybe I should just bring her to the university and leave her there for 18 days.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

LoriF said:


> I'm getting nervous. I had my mare ultra sounded and her follicles were still small. The vet said she was in her transition period. A week later she came into heat. I understand that they can go into heat but not ovulate earlier in the season so I'm not so worried about that. The vet has a good amount of experience with breeding and a decent success rate but I am worried about the vet and the clinic with their communication. I leave a message, they call him and talk to him, they then call me back and tell me what he said. It has nothing to do with my question. Sigh, I'm almost thinking that maybe I should just bring her to the university and leave her there for 18 days.


Sounds like a game of telephone where messages get mixed up and misinterpreted. If you can leave her there until she is bred, it may be better in the long run (higher chance that she is AI'd at the right time) but will cost more.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

SunnyDraco said:


> Sounds like a game of telephone where messages get mixed up and misinterpreted. If you can leave her there until she is bred, it may be better in the long run (higher chance that she is AI'd at the right time) but will cost more.


It would initially cost more to take her to the university, but if it gets messed up the first try do to miscommunications, it will cost me more money and time with the local vet. I don't know, I just want it to work out.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I hate to say this.....but in Florida, most mares are transitional in February, by March full blown, I would think. That is how it was in Texas, anyway. 

Did you have her US done again to know how many cm she is when she ovulated? If the semen is being shipped, this is an important number. About a $500 number, if you have to pay a collection fee.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

greentree said:


> I hate to say this.....but in Florida, most mares are transitional in February, by March full blown, I would think. That is how it was in Texas, anyway.
> 
> Did you have her US done again to know how many cm she is when she ovulated? If the semen is being shipped, this is an important number. About a $500 number, if you have to pay a collection fee.


No, the vet couldn't come out the next day after I saw her in heat and then I had to go to work. All of these circumstances that are getting in the way are making me think that it would be better to take her to the U.F. and have them do it. Seriously? When I use the Letter u it comes out you. LOL university of Florida How's that?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I think you may be right. You have a good idea of her cycle, so she won't be there too long. You of F.....That is hilarious!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah, it's about 900. to have her at the university for 18 or 19 days. That's including everything for breeding excluding extra stuff that probably won't need to be done anyway. About 400. for the vet to do it but if he misses it will cost me a lot more to do it again. The university is not guaranteed but it's still a pretty good shot that they'll get it done the first time. The stallion is only at the stud farm until June so it's not like I have all summer to play around either.

LOL, I already have a name picked out for this baby. I will reveal it when it's born


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I might bite the bullet and take her to the University. If it is financially in the cards, I think, in the end, you will be ahead. JMHO  good luck!


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm very excited to see what will happen with the goal. Your mate and the stallion are both absolutely stunning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Subbing just to see the beautiful foal!


----------



## kateyb1622 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Subbing just to see the beautiful foal!


^^^Me too! Very excited you LoriF!!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

kateyb1622 said:


> ^^^Me too! Very excited you LoriF!!!


Thank you.

I used to live in Stillwater MN. We used to go up to Mille Lacs lake all of the time. That's up your way isn't it? It's a beautiful state.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, my girl was AI'd today, wish us luck. Praying for the black dot in two weeks.


----------



## kateyb1622 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yep! Right by Mille Lacs. Fingers crossed all goes smoothly for you. Excited to see that foal! <3


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Gorgeous mare and stallion


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, she was bred on the 9th of May (Sat.) but didn't ovulate until the 11th (Mon.) so I wasn't too hopeful that it would take. I had her scanned 15 days from ovulation and the vet couldn't find anything in there so he declared her not pregnant. I have been waiting for her to come back in and so far as of today she has not had the least bit of interest and pins her ears at the gelding and another mare that she normally flaunts herself to when in season. It's been 26 days since the start of her last cycle. I'm not quite sure what to think. Is she pregnant and we just didn't see it? Or, is she doing some other weird thing now?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Get another ultrasound! Sending you prego vibes!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

greentree said:


> Get another ultrasound! Sending you prego vibes!


Yes, called the vet today and waiting for his return call. I'm hoping he can come out tomorrow for another US and she checks pregnant or she goes back in heat. One or the other!

In all of the stuff that I have been reading, I've seen stories of early US checks miss the pregnancy and I have also read people saying that it's hard to miss.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have almost always short-cycled mares if they miss...we felt a little more confident on timing that way.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I know a lot of people do that but I didn't want to mess around with hormones too much. I've heard of missed pregnancies on US and killing it with short cycling. Because of my lack of experience, I really do not know how hard or easy it is to miss it. Plus, I figured she would be coming back in shortly after the check. Maybe I'm getting a little anxious and jumping the gun a little. In looking at her other cycles she should have been coming back in to heat yesterday or today. Maybe tomorrow she will decide to cooperate. 
This is the one mare that always causes me anxiety. While I'm pulling my hair out she's innocently batting her big, dark, doe eyes at me.
I'll still take those vibes your sending though.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, she did finally come back into heat. Typical friesian long cycles. I wasn't sure which side of the family she was going to take after but now I know. It's been a crazy weekend because my vet (who is pretty good) is thinking QH, Thoroughbred etc. is still wanting to inseminate too soon. We gave her a shot of desloelin on Fri. and inseminated her on Sat. and as of this morning she still has not ovulated that follicle. Now I'm making a mad dash to the airport and running back home for another insemination tonight. I feel good about it this time. I think it will take. I'm also putting her on a regimen of oxytocin for a couple of days after ovulation to help eliminate any fluids that might present themselves. And then...... the two week wait again.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

After many vet visits and a couple of mis timings, we finally got it right.
Here is the little nugget.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Yay! Only 11 more months!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

greentree said:


> Yay! Only 11 more months!


Good thing I have a lot of other things to keep me busy. LOL


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

congratulations!!! I bet you were so thrilled to see that on the US and know it wasn't another follicle!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

wbwks said:


> congratulations!!! I bet you were so thrilled to see that on the US and know it wasn't another follicle!!


Yes, and when I close my eyes I see a little, elegant, buckskin, filly.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

28 days and going strong. We also took a second look for twins and this one is definitely all by itself.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I set up a poll if anyone wants to have fun with it. 
My mare is black unknown for carrying red.
The sire is cremello with double agouti. 
I'm hoping for a buckskin filly but really don't care that much. My main want is a conformationally correct, healthy foal.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I guess the hormones must be kicking in. I had Laela out for a grooming session and she got mad at me for telling her what to do. She was moving around too much for my liking so I kept on moving her back. On the back to the field she wanted to get ahead of me so I asked her to move back and she decided to rear up on me. First time she has EVER done that. Hmmm, maybe I am not handling her enough but usually she is a pretty even tempered girl.


----------



## ksorensen (Jun 15, 2015)

Awesome colored horses! i bred my mare (same color as stud) to a stud (same color as mare) I ended up getting a awesome colored grulla filly. Best of luck


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Getting excited for baby~!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

ksorensen said:


> Awesome colored horses! i bred my mare (same color as stud) to a stud (same color as mare) I ended up getting a awesome colored grulla filly. Best of luck


The sire is tested eeAACrCr and the mare is black unknown for carrying red so I would have no chance for grulla. There is no dun gene anywhere. Very pretty color though


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Don't need Red for grulla. just black and Dun, though if there is no dun gene that i dont see that happening lol! if she pops out a grulla foal you have been had by the stud owner!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

KigerQueen said:


> Don't need Red for grulla. just black and Dun, though if there is no dun gene that i dont see that happening lol! if she pops out a grulla foal you have been had by the stud owner!


More like, I would be calling the repro clinic where he is kept during breeding season and asking them "who else did you ship out that day".


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

You're mare is gorgeous  Hoping for the best! Subbing for updates


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

We're at the end of the first trimester and I believe Laela is actually showing a slight baby bump. I didn't even realize it until someone else said that she's looking pregnant. So, I took pics to compare her with her non pregnant self and yep, you can see it, (barely).









Kind of a bad photo of her. She's been in the pasture all summer fading in the sun and getting muddy but here she is. I was hoping she wouldn't get too huge.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Only five more months to go. I'm starting to get prepared.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Whatever you get, the foal will be gorgeous. I can't wait!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I think so too. I can feel it bumping around in there.


----------



## Wimpys Smart Cash (Dec 12, 2015)

Just love your mare, her BF, and your thread! Feeling nostalgic for a few years ago when I was in your shoes. What a wonderful time! Can hardly wait for your little cutie to come!!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I'm extremely late to this thread, but your mare is absolutely gorgeous! That's going to be one lovely foal!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

has your mare been color tested ?


----------



## Persephone2015 (Jun 5, 2015)

What a neat thread! I hope to someday be in your shoes with my own mare...

Is a black foal a possibility? I admit, I don't know much about the color genes!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Persephone2015 said:


> What a neat thread! I hope to someday be in your shoes with my own mare...
> 
> Is a black foal a possibility? I admit, I don't know much about the color genes!


No black for this foal. The sire will throw a red gene, an agouti gene, and a creme gene to this baby. The mother will throw black and possibly red but I'm not sure if she carries it. The only outcome will be buckskin or possibly palomino only if mama carries red.

The whole process has been fun, exciting and educating, but also nerve racking and expensive. And, it's only just begun.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

stevenson said:


> has your mare been color tested ?


No, I have not color tested the mare. I have thought about doing it at some point but just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

The boy that I was originally going to breed Laela too passed away last month from complications of colic surgery. So sad, he was a beautiful and kind fellow. R.I.P. sweet guy.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, we're at the 7 month mark and Laela is a beautiful pregnant momma still. To me, she's seems to be getting pretty big with having 4 more months to go. What do you guys think? Does she look big, small or average for being 7 months along?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks average, good weight and body condition ;-)


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

So not including stud fee and general mare care, how much have you spent on the AI process? I know breeding is not cheap but im trying to decide if Live cover or AI are the way to go expense wise.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

KigerQueen said:


> So not including stud fee and general mare care, how much have you spent on the AI process? I know breeding is not cheap but im trying to decide if Live cover or AI are the way to go expense wise.


Well, If I would have taken her to the University of Florida (which I was considering) it would have cost me $900. to leave her there for 18 days in paddock board. That would not have included flushing or any other extras that might have needed to be done. More likely it would have taken the first time if I would have done that and would have been one collection fee and one shipping fee.

What I actually did was keep her home and my vet came out. She was ultra sounded on Wed. Vet said to order semen for a Fri collection Sat insemination. She was inseminated Sat. and they came back Mon to check her and she had not ovulated yet. Needless to say, she did not take. 

The next time around, same thing. Showing signs of heat on Fri. so vet ultra sounded and said to order for Sat insemination. I was hesitant and he told me they were going to give her a shot of Deslorelin to help her ovulate. She was inseminated on Sat and Sun. They came out to check her on Mon. morning and she still had not ovulated. I ordered more semen and the repro clinic was awesome and got that stuff on a plane and I had it by Mon evening. She was inseminated again late Mon night. At that point we didn't bother with another ultra sound.

By this time I was a little worried about excessive fluids so I wanted to give her several shots of oxytocin to help her clear the fluids. I had to beg for it but finally they relented. Two weeks later, she was found to be in foal.

So, between one failed attempt and one successful one, it was a grand total of 2,200. dollars. That was the vet visits (they charged me for weekend vet calls), collection of semen and shipping three times, and shipping the container back. Stud fee and gas for all of the running around not included LOL.

I honestly feel that if I knew then what I know now, it wouldn't have cost so much. My price for learning I guess. Also, this is a healthy mare with no repro problems that had to be taken care of.

This vet has done many successful inseminations but this mare was doing stuff that is typical of friesians but he was not familiar with. So that being said, it was a learning experience for him as well.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, I have been feeling Laela's baby moving around in there since she was about five months along. It's really cool. I'll put my hand under her belly and talk to it and it starts moving around and kicking a little. Two mornings ago, I actually saw it moving. It had hiccups lol


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Laela at eight months relaxing in the sun getting a good grooming session. She is starting to mellow back to her old self. For a while there she was being a moody PITA. I should have taken a photo from the rear, her sides are really starting to poke out.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I started a new thread which maybe I shouldn't have 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/laelas-pregnancy-foaling-677786/

Is there any way that I can combine the two?


----------

